# Ordered



## davidwalton (13 Jan 2008)

Wow, the Spirit is strange. A sit-up recumbent, but that is what Stuart at BikeFix put me on to get used to the Recumbent style of riding and handling.

It worked, as within a few minutes I was able to get around the quite Saturday London back roads with little worry.

Next was the Grasshopper. Harder to get used to, but within a mile I was getting there. However, I went to buy either a StreetMachine or SpeedMachine, so back to the shop to try out the StreetMachine next. 

The StreetMachine had USS, but was SO comfy compared to the previous 2. Bike seemed natural, even with USS which I found strange. This was almost definitely the bike for me, but had to try the SpeedMachine to see if that felt even better.

SpeedMachine had Tiller steering which made getting into the bike interesting, squat and shimmy forward under the handlebars. Once in, was very comfy, and ride was great. However, getting out was a task. Bike was too low to consider USS, as I wouldn't be able to comfortably push the bike if needed for any distance.

So, back to the shop and ordered the StreetMachine with ASS, plus a whole list of bits, handed over my card, and now just have to wait for my StreetMachine (3.5 weeks approx).

From February: If you see a BFB (Big Fat Bloke) on a StreetMachine and with a big smile in South Essex area, that will be me. If in doubt, I will be the one wobbling and a queue of cars behind


----------



## bottlemsher (13 Jan 2008)

Welcome to the darkside David


----------



## byegad (13 Jan 2008)

I thought we ruled the world now, just subtley so as not to upset people.


----------



## davidwalton (13 Jan 2008)

bottlemsher said:


> Welcome to the darkside David



Thanks.

BTW- I am now broke 

Now have to sort out Insurance. Cheapest found so far is £184, through Butterworth Insurance. There is also CycleGuard at £196, inc roadside recovery and EU.

Unfortunately, House Insurance is with Pru, and they won't cover cycles over £1000 as a rule, and definately not a Recumbent with replacement near to £2300.

However, as I budgeted to be able to buy the SpeedMachine, I do have a little over to cover the con costs of insurance. Once I can save enough to cover a replacement, then I will stop the Insurance.


----------



## davidwalton (13 Jan 2008)

byegad said:


> I thought we ruled the world now, just subtley so as not to upset people.



I always thought Bents were on the side of the Light, not the dark, just stated by DF riders to be on the dark side to keep them happier

As such, they must already rule


----------



## byegad (13 Jan 2008)

davidwalton. 

You are of course correct, but we keep it quiet as we want that warm feeling of always being in the right.  (Even when we're wrong. I know, it's not often but I'm sure it happened two or was it three years ago? I remember it was a Tuesday.)


----------



## Johnny Thin (13 Jan 2008)

Ben of Kinetics says the SM is the best all-round bent - if you can only have one bike it should be that. I was once offered a ride on one for being able to write good limericks but I never took the owner up on it, pity. What sort of riding are you planning on doing on it? As I'm sure you'll find out soon, blasting down a country lane on one of those things is just too much fun.


----------



## davidwalton (13 Jan 2008)

Johnny Thin said:


> Ben of Kinetics says the SM is the best all-round bent - if you can only have one bike it should be that. I was once offered a ride on one for being able to write good limericks but I never took the owner up on it, pity. What sort of riding are you planning on doing on it? As I'm sure you'll find out soon, blasting down a country lane on one of those things is just too much fun.



It will be my primary form of transport. I don't own a car, and never needed any personal transport until moving to Essex where public transport is a joke. Will also go on the bike runs in the area, which I understand from the Internet that there are a number.

Yes, will be looking to have fun on it as well


----------



## sheddy (13 Jan 2008)

I would thought you could have added the bent under the 'specified items' section on the House Insurance. If you current insurer won't play ball when it's time to renew try A Plan. Branch finder - http://www.aplan.co.uk/branch-finder.php?int=


----------



## Andy in Sig (14 Jan 2008)

I had a similar experience when I got my SM. The chap put me on the Spirit first as a sort of halfway house to a true recumbent and my heart sank because I just couldn't get on with it and I then tried the SM simply because the opportunity was there and surprisingly it seemed a million times more natural than the Spirit. I'm still not convinced that I would be safe on a Spirit style bike but I'm sure that's more down to me than the design of the machine.


----------



## davidwalton (14 Jan 2008)

sheddy said:


> I would thought you could have added the bent under the 'specified items' section on the House Insurance. If you current insurer won't play ball when it's time to renew try A Plan. Branch finder - http://www.aplan.co.uk/branch-finder.php?int=



They would add it to the Insurance, but only while in the House. They would not insure it while out of the House at all. If the value of the bike was less than £1,000, then they would cover it while out of the house as well.


----------



## mcd (14 Jan 2008)

davidwalton said:


> So, back to the shop and ordered the StreetMachine with ASS, plus a whole list of bits, handed over my card, and now just have to wait for my StreetMachine (3.5 weeks approx).



davidwalton - you've picked a good one there - not the lightest or fastest recumbent, but once you've got yer recumbent legs, you can load it up and ride it all day long 
I've got mine covered by house insurance (our policy has a limit of £5000) - but it's a local insurer which isn't much use to you.


----------



## davidwalton (14 Jan 2008)

There was never any point getting the lightest, at least until I have lost all the extra weight I have on me


----------



## BentMikey (14 Jan 2008)

Nice one David, I bet you're very pleased with that!!!! I wouldn't worry about the weight too much either, mine also weighs a ton.


----------



## davidwalton (14 Jan 2008)

BentMikey said:


> Nice one David, I bet you're very pleased with that!!!! I wouldn't worry about the weight too much either, mine also weighs a ton.



I have more I could lose than the bike weighs, so not worried at all over it's 15Kg weight. As my weight decreases, perhaps then I will moan a little about the weight of the bike 

Yes, next month can't come soon enough now, although I have bought the latest copy of CycleCraft to brush up on in the mean time.


----------



## BentMikey (14 Jan 2008)

Oops, that's actually rather lighter than my bike!!!!!


----------



## davidwalton (14 Jan 2008)

BentMikey said:


> Oops, that's actually rather lighter than my bike!!!!!



15Kg is the starting weight, before upgrades, racks, etc.


----------



## mrben (15 Jan 2008)

Have you checked out insurance with the ETA? http://www.eta.co.uk/


----------



## davidwalton (15 Jan 2008)

mrben said:


> Have you checked out insurance with the ETA? http://www.eta.co.uk/



Just phoned them for a quote. The most expensive so far at £260.


----------



## mrben (15 Jan 2008)

Oh well


----------



## CopperBrompton (28 Mar 2008)

My home insurance is with Liverpool & Victoria. I added my TRICE Q to the Worldwide All-risks section, and for £2500's worth of bike (with all accessories) I think it was £95 extra.

I've been with L&V forever, have had a couple of claims over the years and highly recommend them.


----------

